# Dodo Launch Frenzy



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from DODO -

Hi everyone,

We thought we'd better get these new products out so that people can buy them - or test them via the Demo bar - at Waxstock. We're going to be too busy on the day to launch stuff there sadly.

BASICS OF BLING PREP POLISH - RRP 8.95 GBP inc VAT 250ml, 14.95 GBP inc VAT 500ml

A prep stage product for use after claying, Prep Polish cleans, polishes and glazes - ready for a wax or sealant (like Basics of Bling Protection Wax). This entry level polish is aimed at new detailers and therefore contains the super-fine micro abrasives found in Supernatural Micro Prime, to prevent holograms and minimise any chance of strike through. So whether soft Japanese paint or tough German clearcoat, there's no need to worry if the polish is worked enough. Just apply with a microfibre applicator, work in and buff. All in all, a safe start, but with impressive polishing results.

















BASICS OF BLING TYRE & TRIM - RRP 7.95 GBP inc VAT 250ml

A versatile tyre and trim dressing that gives a great satin finish, without sling. Spreads readily (a little goes a long way) and then dries to the touch. Works well on textured and smooth trim of all colours, without leaving any dusty or chalky residue behind. One of the final products in the Basics of Bling range - now all surfaces of a car can be washed, prepped, protected and maintained in a simple and effective manner, solely using Basics of Bling products.









DODO JUICE SQUARE SPONGE CLAY PADS - FINE/MEDIUM GRADES - RRP 12.95 GBP inc VAT, EACH

A new concept in claying, these decon polisponges are already overtaking clay in the US and are popular with some professional detailers over here in the UK. Why the interest? Well, these sponges are coated in a special polymer coating that 'grabs' embedded contaminants in a similar way to clay, but they can be cleaned during and after the detail (instead of being 'used up'). Effectively, it's reusable clay. No need to fold or throw away for at least a car or ten! Just use a clay pad on a wet car with clay lube in the usual way, and dunk it in the rinse bucket occasionally instead of folding. The fine grade is perfect for softer finishes and the medium grade will remove more contamination, more quickly. There is a small marring risk, like clay, but these are far easier to use - the chunky design makes them very easy to handle/hold. However, economy is the main selling point. We reckon a car may need 30g of clay on average to decontaminate, which works out at about 2.50 GBP in retail clay pricing. One of these pads could do 20-25 cars, according to the supplier, which works out at about 50p a car… So if you clay a lot, using these could work out being substantially cheaper…

















SUPERNATURAL LEATHER CLEANER - RRP 9.95 GBP inc VAT 500ml spray
and
SUPERNATURAL LEATHER SEALANT - RRP 12.95 GBP inc VAT 250ml spray

We have been asked about leather products for years, but whilst our chemists actually used to formulate products for a leather care specialist, we were not happy with the approach of smothering leather in cheap or aggressive cleaners and then covering with sticky oils and wax. This creates a short term gloss but allows for dye transfer from jeans and ultimately traps dirt, which can then be ground into the colour finish (eventually degrading it). Our approach is to use a gentle (but effective) residue-free cleanser to prep the leather, then it gets coated in a 'dry' high tech sealant layer. This repels, rather than traps, dirt - and also 'conditions' the leather, preventing it from wrinkling (by elasticising the colour coat). If you don't believe us, spray one leather shoe with the combination and leave the other untreated, then walk around for a few weeks before inspecting the difference. It also makes the leather surface highly waterproof, which helps guard against stains and water marking.

















MAXED UP DETAILING BAG - RRP 33.95 GBP inc VAT

Our detailing bags have grown in popularity since their introduction, to the point where they are regularly out of stock despite our best supply chain planning. We have therefore commissioned the biggest bag of them all, the covered 'Maxed Up' bag. This is enormously practical and features a lower stowaway section underneath the main storage area.

























DODO JUICE BLUE FIN LIGHT POLISHING PADS - RRP 5.95 GBP inc VAT 80mm, RRP 8.95 inc VAT 150mm
and
SUPERNATURAL LIGHT POLISHING PAD - RRP 9.95 inc VAT 150mm

The fin cut pads launched in January have proven a success with detailers and we have been asked to introduce variants in the popular 'polishing' grades of foam. We have therefore introduced a Dodo Juice Blue Fin light polishing pad, to sit between the Black Fin and Green Fin pads. Green Fin is now classed as 'heavy polishing'. The Blue is a nice half way point between them, and is available in 80mm spot and 150mm sizes. A fin is also added to the Supernatural machine polishing pad line up. The beige 'Light Polishing Pad' is very similar to the blue foam, but with a fraction more cut. Somewhere between Blue and Green in our assessment, but perhaps closer to Blue. This provides a versatile polishing foam in the Supernatural range, which boasts an ultra-soft finishing pad and various cutting pads, but no 'general purpose' pads (until now).

























Hope you like them - and we'll be bringing some to Waxstock for demo-ing and purchase.

Meanwhile, R&D continues... :thumb::buffer:


----------

